
15 year old creates the next big thing - simonesimmons
15 year old, self-taught UI&#x2F;UX designer, Simone Simmons from Perth has assembled a team of 6 to build Comblie - one app to rule all your social networks.<p>Comblie will be released December 1st, but the exclusive private beta will run from 1st of November - 30th of November.<p>Sign up now to get an invite!<p>www.comblie.com
======
alexivanovs
Instead of marketing jargon, you should focus on actual facts and ideas. It's
plain stupid that the "next big thing" is still going to have to go through a
beta phase, not to mention that the idea itself is implied by the person who
is the author of the product.

~~~
dang
I like your first sentence a lot, but please don't be mean ("plain stupid")
when responding to new work on HN. If you know more than someone else, help
them learn.

We'd like HN to be a place where 15-year-olds get helped by more experienced
peers, not flamed.

